
Managing Remote Dev Teams If You're Nontechnical - dchhugani
https://youteam.co.uk/blog/7-steps-to-managing-remote-developer-teams-if-you-re-nontechnical/
======
alexcircei
Great article. There is an increasing demand for project management on
development but at the same time, too few developers make the switch. As a
result, more and more folks are getting technical. The biggest issue I've seen
is the lack of control over the development team as a non-technical guy. A lot
of entrepreneurs and managers don't know if they're getting their money'
worth. Since I've been facing this issue myself along with a good number of
entrepreneurs I encountered, I started working on a product to give more
clarity. We're still battling with some tweaks here and there but would love
some feedback from non-technical guys to further improve it. Feel free to
check it out --> [https://waydev.co/](https://waydev.co/) and of course, reply
here or grab me by email for any feedback or discussions (alex@waydev.co)

------
dchhugani
OP here: I wrote this post to shed some light on everything I've learned about
managing remote developer teams when you're nontechnical (as in you don't
write usable code for your product).

I also wrote this to shed light on how we build product at The Lobby, in hopes
that it will attract the candidate we're looking for to lead our engineering
efforts in NYC.

Happy to answer questions or discuss anything here!

~~~
jolmg
Just so you know, in case you want to fix it, a second after the article
renders, it moves down such that I have to scroll down to half the scrollbar
to see the beginning. That's some 9 or 10 screenfuls.

~~~
Riphyak
Hi! The publisher is here. Tried to re-produce this bug, but couldn't. Can you
give me more details on your browser and OS please?

~~~
jolmg
Browser is Firefox 61.0; OS is Archlinux.

    
    
        https://s8.postimg.cc/4tz02ffxh/site-top.png
        https://s8.postimg.cc/whbpgkbet/site-4-screenfuls-down.png
        https://s8.postimg.cc/qge0jiz39/site-article-start.png
    

Note the scrollbar.

EDIT: Just tried with chromium 67.0.3396.87. Same thing happens.

    
    
        https://s8.postimg.cc/4wivoy6mt/chromium-top.png
        https://s8.postimg.cc/v4u0ebyg5/chromium-article-start.png
    

EDIT 2: I noticed the image service down-scaled the images. The size of the
windows is 956x979 pixels, if you're interested.

------
whack
Great advice. After having worked with a remote team that insisted on doing
everything using waterfall, for months at a time before sharing any
code/demos, I would never ever do that again. OP's advice about working in
short sprints is spot-on.

~~~
dchhugani
glad it resonates, painful stuff using waterfall at this stage

------
mav3rick
Naive question, isn't it better for a technical person to lead a dev team ?

~~~
dchhugani
Probably, but not everyone has the luxury of a great tech person to lead their
remote tech team.

Also, if it’s a field where the nontechnical person has some level of domain
expertise, they arguably have a better sense of product direction, even if
they’re lacking product dev mechanics.

I hope this post helps them get those mechanics!

------
jsucoff
Hey Deepak, this is really well written and has some great points! Keep it up.

~~~
dchhugani
Thanks!!

------
vova_sanin
Fantastically actionable advice! Love the manual idea testing and leadership
tips

~~~
dchhugani
Glad you like it + appreciate the kind words.

------
dtaboada
Great article.I needed this right now. Coming from a non technical background
also this was really helpful.

~~~
dchhugani
Glad it helps!

------
jakemor
Great post. Will be forwarding this to all my non-technical founders.

~~~
dchhugani
Glad it’s useful!

